# The Electrical Worker



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kg7879 said:


> I was just wondering if you fellow brothers and sisters think it is okay to discuss The Electrical Worker on this forum, since it is open to non union as well? I want to discuss a letter to the editor from a local in my area.


Go right ahead and post it, you will get every thinkable opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

90% of this forum is pro union. Go for it.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got The Electrical Worker Today and read the letters to the editor.

Brother Steve Nelson from local 57(lineman local) Salt lake City wrote:



> FYI, I learned today that the state of Wisconsin has several million dollars in surplus that Gov. Scott Walker is giving back to the taxpayers. This is exactly what he promised when he was elected.
> 
> I'm certain that the IBEW management and the teachers union will be thrilled to hear this, as this will benefit all taxpayers in Wisconsin. After all, it's the taxpayer that pays the bill for all public sector union jobs.
> 
> Maybe the "Electrical Worker" and the IBEW management could spend more time defending the private union jobs in the energy sector and stop attacking true patriots that unselfishly care more about their country and state than any "organized group" that cares only for itself, country and state be damned.



I personally think this "me" mentality is killing the IBEW. I live in the Salt Lake Area and I can't tell you how many people in local 354(inside) have the "me" mentality and probably agree with Brother Nelson. There is a reason our local is called the "me54"

I would like to ask Brother Nelson something though. I am curious to know whether brother Nelson votes for a wage and benefit decrease every time contract negotiations come up in Local 57?

I am sure his extremely high wages and great benefits forces Rocky Mountain Power(local utility) to charge more for power to the local, state, and federal government agencies. Is he willing to take a cut in benefits and wages so the taxpayers can save some money?


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

I would say that the real issue is politicians and other lobbyists who have preyed upon the private sector and benefited from the lack of protection for nonunion workers that are opposed to unions.

our governor is notoriously antilabor and has gone on record saying things like "public teachers are overpaid".


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

kg7879 said:


> I got The Electrical Worker Today and read the letters to the editor.
> 
> Brother Steve Nelson from local 57(lineman local) Salt lake City wrote:
> 
> ...


This country is in its current state because of the "me" mentality. Good luck changing it!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

120/208 said:


> 90% of this forum is pro union. Go for it.


Where did you get your statistics?


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

My father is a union man, local 3 OE, now to think of it he definitely has that "me" mentality. He taught me many good lessons though, about life in general. If it wasn't for the military I probably would've been following in his footsteps joining the same local. Now that I'm transitioning out of the military I've looked into joining IBEW. 776 out of Charleston, SC is the closest one from me. Two things that keeps me from joining, one I'm in a right-to-work state, 2nd I do not tend to live/retire here.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Take your pick: it's me or 'em.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mainejakes said:


> I would say that the real issue is politicians and other lobbyists who have preyed upon the private sector and benefited from the lack of protection for nonunion workers that are opposed to unions.
> 
> our governor is notoriously antilabor and has gone on record saying things like *"public teachers are overpaid"*.


Around here they are way overpaid, considering the short work day with summers off....I'm not saying teachers should not get paid well, however they should not be making more than the average Joe...who works at least 40 hours 50 weeks per year and can get fired on the spot!

Teachers can't get fired.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

openmind415 said:


> My father is a union man, local 3 OE, now to think of it he definitely has that "me" mentality. He taught me many good lessons though, about life in general. If it wasn't for the military I probably would've been following in his footsteps joining the same local. Now that I'm transitioning out of the military I've looked into joining IBEW. 776 out of Charleston, SC is the closest one from me. Two things that keeps me from joining, one I'm in a right-to-work state, 2nd I do not tend to live/retire here.


Thank you for your service.....:thumbup:


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

btw, I just realized this is an older thread from last year.


----------

